# Lyme's...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

While this is for dogs, it can't be said enough for people too. I'm dealing with Lyme's Disease and taking meds to keep any issues from happening down the road.

While we check our pets for ticks, it can't be said enough for humans to check all over for these critters too. Bad flu signs, loss of drive, and a general feeling of weakness hit me all at once. When you go out into the fields tracking or doing protection work, CHECK YOUR BODY!


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> While this is for dogs, it can't be said enough for people too. I'm dealing with Lyme's Disease and taking meds to keep any issues from happening down the road.
> 
> While we check our pets for ticks, it can't be said enough for humans to check all over for these critters too. Bad flu signs, loss of drive, and a general feeling of weakness hit me all at once. When you go out into the fields tracking or doing protection work, CHECK YOUR BODY!


I have Lyme and I am on three different antibiotics for several months. It is kicking my ass


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

check for the travelling redness, this is the first sign, it can occur quite a while after you got bit, at least 6 weeks after, but can be more- it was months for me. tell your doctor, some don't know.... mine did, I was very lucky, just two sets of antibiotics and "only" blood tests for a while, but some aftermath came also.... so the earlier you catch it, the better....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When you go out into the fields tracking or doing protection work, CHECK YOUR BODY!


And ask someone else to check, too. You won't see one, for example, in your ear or on the back of your neck.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I was unlucky enough to not get any rash/marks etc.. it was months before I showed any real symptoms. 6 months of multiple antibiotics and I've got chronic lyme but fortunately relatively "easily" dealt with.


----------



## Kevin Rowland (Jun 29, 2013)

I worry about this for my kids. Prior to getting the disease did you guys spray on insect repellent?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm putting some Frontline on me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Missouri is the #1 spot for tick born disease. Seems they just discovered a new one here recently. 

Where was this line when I was young and single?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_lBWwMV7jk


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had many ticks on me from being around the farms. It took ONE to give me LD. I've thought about Frontline put on me but wonder about any health issues in doing it.

Bob you can keep your new found ticks...and other chewers!!! :evil:8-[


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My Rott was just diagnosed with Lyme (he was mysteriously limping on one of his front legs) and is now on the 30 day doxy treatment. 

I would agree about checking ourselves often, but I'm skeptical one can really find something as small as a pencil point on your skin. At least around here in the northeast, deer ticks are supposedly damn near microscopic.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had many ticks on me as perviously mentioned.

I over-reacted the other day and ripped off a "skin tag" near my underarm :-o...that was NOT good.

Luckily around here the season for ticks seems to be in massive decline, I was working in the weeds and bushes and cutting tree limbs for a few hours yesterday and didnt see a one.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard that vitamin B1 is good for keeping bugs away. Anyone using it or in their dog's food?:-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I heard that vitamin B1 is good for keeping bugs away. Anyone using it or in their dog's food?:-k


I read that one a lot too, Howard.

But even the study from the 60s that probably triggered all this has not been replicated, and that study was about wearing thiamine on the skin (not eating it and exuding the odor).

There are some skin patches that uses this doubtful science as its raison d'etre, but one (I forget which it is) has nothing in their touted "ongoing research" that advances or even confirms that study from the 60s.

Some big university did a double-blind with capsules containing B1 (and also placebos) and found zero evidence to back up the B1 theory. (I forget which university ... I can check.)

If anyone has anything that does confirm the 60s study, I'd love to read it. I looked for a long time a couple of years ago and found nothing at all except debunking.




ETA

It was U of Wisconsin:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16033124


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW, Frontline doesn't prevent the ticks from biting but it will kill them when they do. 
I've shampooed and bathed with flea soap before but I don't think I'd try Frontline on myself.
My brother and I did house rehabbing for a few years in crappy neighborhoods and I've came home with all sorts of creepy crawlers on me. I don't think the flea soap ever bothered me but........ What were we talking about now?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

My strand of Lyme's, wasn't all that much fun, it all incubated later then the regular timeline, got sever pain in one ankle , sever digestive issues several month after the blood test came back clean....
I hate them ticks with a passion, only had three ticks bite me in my life.... one did it...

citronella and Lavender based mixes work well to repel them... My friend has good success with amber bracelets/ collars , I haven't tried it but she seems happy with it. 

also there is a natural dog spray that works ok, you just have to put it on before you leave...
http://naturalchemistry.com/Pet_amp_Home_1/Products_1/Natural_Flea_amp_Tick_Spray_for_Dogs.html
worked for me, and the horses....

Also I do use insect repellent on my clothing, either specially for cloths or normal stuff, spraying the shoes, socks then pant legs, then all the other open entrances, at arms and neck, hair baseline. that seems to keep them out.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried the thiamine patch (on skin) to see if it would deter mosquitoes. It was supposed to work for 24 hours. It didn't work at all, so I wouldn't risk it against the potential problems of Lyme-carrying ticks. 
I wonder if eating garlic deters ticks at all? It sweems to work for me against mosquitoes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> My strand of Lyme's, wasn't all that much fun, it all incubated later then the regular timeline, got sever pain in one ankle , sever digestive issues several month after the blood test came back clean....
> I hate them ticks with a passion, only had three ticks bite me in my life.... one did it...
> 
> citronella and Lavender based mixes work well to repel them... My friend has good success with amber bracelets/ collars , I haven't tried it but she seems happy with it.
> ...




Three bites in your life and you got Lyme!!! That sucks....pardon the pun. 
I've had as many as half a dozen on me at one time. Couldn't count the times I've pulled the little buggers out of me. I'd still rather have ticks then chiggers/redbugs. Can't see those little critters and the bite itches worse then poison ivy for a month or more. The always bite in the dozens at a time. Ankle biters, belt line biters, arm pit biters, any tight space they find.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

what do you all think of the Lymes vaccine for dogs? the vet said it was supposed to be 80% effective, which seemed better than going w/ just Advantix, and we got it for our 6 1/2 month GSD girl, but i think i just went for it because my Mom was so sick from having Lymes...has anybody else gotten it for their dogs? if so, was it benefitial?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Yesterday a teammate and I went on a track, and literally pulled hundreds of the tiny deer ticks off of us. I look like I have chicken pox, from my toes to my neck. Itching horribly. I've never seen ticks as bad as they have been the past few years in Tennessee.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> what do you all think of the Lymes vaccine for dogs? the vet said it was supposed to be 80% effective, which seemed better than going w/ just Advantix, and we got it for our 6 1/2 month GSD girl, but i think i just went for it because my Mom was so sick from having Lymes...has anybody else gotten it for their dogs? if so, was it benefitial?


the vaccine was developed to stimulate one of the antigen protein associated with Lyme to generate an immune response in the dog. After the vaccine was developed, it was found that this was not the only antigen protein contained in Lyme that helps create the immune response. However, even after this was found out they didn't go back and ungrade the vaccine to provide a more effective response which is why the effectiveness rate is not 90-100%. Even if the dog gets vaccinated, they may or may not develope the proper immune response. Your vet quoted an 80% rate but I've heard much lower ones quoted. Some rated it down to 30-50% effective rate. There is a cost associated with it and requires a 2-shot regimine. If your dog has already had a lyme exposure then the vaccine isn't recommended and not recommended for all dogs (although I could not get my vet to tell me which ones shouldn't be getting it). Obviously, it's a choice for the owner. So do your research and make intelligent choices.

I live in a lyme area and several dogs I know have gotten it but I have chosen NOT vaccinate but instead do what is recommended which is tick control and do body checks frequently. In areas with a heavy tick population, the same insect spray I use on me, I will spray the dogs down too. I avoid the head/face area but it works great on the body.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

while it's good to know that the general consensus of checking your body and the dog's body and using topical pesticides is the best defense, being misled by this vet as to the fortitude of the vaccine--we will still have to return in 3 weeks or so for the 2nd booster, if we choose to pursue it--was just the cherry on top of a bad visit. i've read other posts regarding bad vet experiences and the unicorn-like rareness of a vet who is good w/ working dogs so i suppose there's no need to bore anyone w/ a tangent...suffice it to say that not all the vets in the clinic were nice people who are competent w/ dogs unless they eagerly fawn all over the strange person trying to open their mouth/give them shots. she was not good w/ my puppy, she did not read the medical history i brought w/ me and tried to give my pup a shot she's already had, and she gave me misinformation regarding the Lyme's vaccine.
what kind of bug spray do you use for both you and your dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there used to be a lyme disease vaccine for humans. I think they stopped making it becuase a market for it never really materialized.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

The area where I got Borrelia Burgdorferi,(slightly different strand that what is common over here- according to a ocal doctor-I though it was the same...) was known to have this disease, I just know about the human vaccination and the side effects were not worth giving it- even my doctor said this - and he is an avid hunter and out and about a lot. It was already known it is not as effective as it was out to be. so I never vaccinated. Early recognition and treatment is the best. I also had FSME ( *Frühsommer-Meningoenzephalitis* (*FSME*; englisch _tick-borne encephalitis_, _TBE) ) So there is no prevention anyways, so better get the blood tests done and don't rely on the vaccinations....JMO It sucks getting it, and having it and all the follow up stuff, but I beat it. But just because my doctor was fast and knew what to do. I haven't had any symptoms other then the travelling redness...._

For spray for myself I use DEED for clothing, and the OFF Outdoors seems to prevent ticks from climbing up on you. works well for mosquitoes here too.
_But you have to try out what works in your area, I know with mosquitos it also depends on where you are at and what is best to repel them._

_I heard vitamin B complexes you take orally are supposed to deter mosquitos and ticks, but I have never tried it, and if I would I still would double up with spray.... _
_I know that eating the tips of matches, helps keeping sand flies at bay, but I have not tried it... [-(_


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> what kind of bug spray do you use for both you and your dog?


 
I use the Deep Woods Off that is the 40% DEET strength. I drape a towel over the dog's head and spray the neck and body down. It really does seem to keep the ticks from even jumping on or if they do they drop off just as quick.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I trust the vets I use and follow what they say. If they feel a K-9 Lyme's shot should be done, I do it. As a working dog owner and trainer, they also allow me to handle my dogs instead of some 16 year old vet tech. The dual respect works here.

I'm trying some horse spray from Tractor Supply that isn't scented. Ticks, chiggers, and tax agents all suck! 8-[ off the soapbox...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I trust the vets I use and follow what they say. If they feel a K-9 Lyme's shot should be done, I do it. As a working dog owner and trainer, they also allow me to handle my dogs instead of some 16 year old vet tech. The dual respect works here.


Yeah, but when the vets aren't sure and there isn't a consensus then it seems more like a hedge then a sure thing. I handle my own dogs in the office pretty much because I grab the head and that's just the way it is. The vet tech can grab the tail if they want. 

And while vets have a lot of training (and I am, by no means a vet) I do know my dogs and know them better than any vet. I've also had vets misdiagnose my dogs several times and ignore what I'm telling them as far as signs/symptoms are concerned. They get this idea that it's got to be this and it ain't. So I've one vet for the routine and a better one (how is much further away do don't use him for routine stuff) for the ortho or mystery diseases issue.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

I use the deep woods off in the little plastic bottle. It's 98% DEET. I spray my hands and then run them through the fur. It burns your skin a little, but really works. The sand flies were horrible in parts of Iraq and Afghanistan. This stuff really works.

Permethrin works great on clothing, and lasts through several washes. This helps as you only need to treat exposed skin.

David Winners


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I use the deep woods off in the little plastic bottle. It's 98% DEET. I spray my hands and then run them through the fur. It burns your skin a little, but really works. The sand flies were horrible in parts of Iraq and Afghanistan. This stuff really works.
> 
> Permethrin works great on clothing, and lasts through several washes. This helps as you only need to treat exposed skin.
> 
> David Winners


 
I love that permethrin clothing spray. I treat my field clothes at the start of the seasonal outbreak and it lasts through the initial surge. I stopped using that 98% deet stuff because, while it might sting a bit for you, feels like liquid skin desolver on me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> I love that permethrin clothing spray. I treat my field clothes at the start of the seasonal outbreak and it lasts through the initial surge. I stopped using that 98% deet stuff because, while it might sting a bit for you, feels like liquid skin desolver on me.



LOL... it is a bit harsh, but better than some of the flesh eating diseases that sand fleas carry 

David Winners


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i appreciate the suggestions everyone had for suitable bug spray! i think, since we're already halfway in, that i'll take the pup back for her follow-up booster--also, her breeder tells me that there is a newer vaccine for Lyme's which is supposedly very efficient, and that i should ask the vet's office for the name of the particular cocktail my dog is receiving, because it might be the new, better one. just to feather-out my vet tangent, this lady was the second vet i'd met at this clinic; the first vet was a guy who took care of neutering my rabbit and then reviewing with me how to use a syringe/dropper combination to apply cat Frontline to both bunnies. he was not snide when i asked questions, and he took his time with the animals--both of whom were uncooperative and trying to scratch him. when i brought our 7 month old puppy in for a rabies vaccine and fecal/worming this woman--the only one who works on Saturdays--got barked at for trying to stick her hands in my puppy's mouth without an introduction. she was afraid of the dog from that point on and flat out told me that my dog was going to bite someone. this was after i'd told her Ripley was a working line GSD and that the intention was to compete with her in Personal Protection or maybe Ringsport, if she handled the training well. the intention is to have her bite people, just certain people, to define it poorly. anyhow i held her for her two shots and the puppy didn't even react to them. she watched the vet intently and backed up when the woman offered her hand at the end of the appointment--am still working hard on socializing this puppy...some people get a tentative sniff and a lick and some get barked at but children are always well received. the two vet techs Ripley met got licked hands in exchange for cookies and she wagged her tail at them even though they'd muzzled and restrained her for the microchip minutes before, but the vet? nope. avoidance and suspicion. as i was paying my bill she cautioned me again about ending up with a dog who has to go outside in a muzzle.


----------

